# why do i kill bulbo blumeis???



## bwester (Aug 17, 2007)

what is wrong with me???
I kill everyone i grow and i dont get it???
grrrrr


----------



## Candace (Aug 17, 2007)

You didn't grow them in s/h:evil::evil:


----------



## bwester (Aug 17, 2007)

WOMAN!!! dont start!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 17, 2007)

How have you been growing the ones that you haven't been successful with??


----------



## bwester (Aug 17, 2007)

with all my others... moist, warm 
all the other bulbos love it here. 
these just rot, turn colors.... whatever, but they all die


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm new to bulbos, haven't tried this species, but ....... Don't most bulbos like to dry between waterings? If it's rotting then my guess is too much water? I have quite a few that are mounted & I thought hanging them off my mister bar was the ideal place - warm & humid, like you say. The misters go off at 3:30pm & then aren't back on til 7:15am, one with think they'd dry out during that time, but I don't think they do, so I move them, it's every other day under the misters.


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 17, 2007)

bot of mine are in baskets with Sphag and both do well.


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah I had the same experience - I've already killed a few of them given to me as divisions -- they never started growing and just dried out with time--- 

I received another division last year and much to my surprise this one is growing fine !!-- I think this specie doesn't like to be repotted or divided and takes more time to get established.





bwester said:


> what is wrong with me???
> I kill everyone i grow and i dont get it???
> grrrrr


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 18, 2007)

guess I have been fortunate. I didn't realize that this one wasn't easy to grow.


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2007)

I think it's just Blake....oke: you should try to sell it over at OSF. :evil:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> I think it's just Blake....oke: you should try to sell it over at OSF. :evil:



Bad Heather.


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks Julia


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Who me? :noangel:


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

bwester said:


> what is wrong with me???
> I kill everyone i grow and i dont get it???
> grrrrr



That sounds ominous Blake. What is the % humidity in your growing space? The cornutum is much less tolerant than the blumei though.

I've hacked off a 1/2 dozen pieces of mine for several folks and they've done well. I've lost several seedlings out of flask from a selfing but the seedlings are much thinner leafed than an adult plant.


----------



## bwester (Aug 19, 2007)

i keep them at 80+ humidity. its strange though, i must have gone through 5 or 6 blumeis. yours is still hanging in though. 
all my other species love it though... sooo strange. like my dayanum, its in spike now, lots of others too... just no blumei


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

bwester said:


> i keep them at 80+ humidity. its strange though, i must have gone through 5 or 6 blumeis. yours is still hanging in though.
> all my other species love it though... sooo strange. like my dayanum, its in spike now, lots of others too... just no blumei



Since I put the swamp cooler in my blumei quit spiking (first time in 3 years), and went into a massive growth phase. Its probably doubled its mass in the last two months, but with no blooming. When I first got it, it grew like crazy for 2 years before its first blooms, so I'm not too worried about seeing blooms again soon. It does like more light (cattleya levels) than many of my other Bulbo species and the area where I have it is also pretty breezy.


----------

